# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto Cigar Review - A Gem In The Rough



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this cigar in a sampler pack, I thought this one might be a cheap cigar to round out the othes that I knew to be good. Wrong! This is a great...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto Cigar Review - A Gem In The Rough


----------

